# Diamond State BBQ Championship Results



## hawgheaven (Oct 22, 2007)

Results respectfully borrowed from *The BBQ Forum*

*overall:
*1 cool smoke
2 smokin triggers
3 pa midnite smoker
4 bethany blues - peppers
5 the bbq guru
6 smokey t's pit crew
7 who are those guys
8 buttrub.com
9 guts smokehouse
10 rocklands barbecue 

*chicken:*
1 cross road catering
2 texas pit crew
3 diamond state smokers
4 jerry elliott bbq
5 pork and dean bbq
6 tarheel smokers
7 smokey bottom boys
8 smokinswine
9 cool smoke
10 ben's extreme team 
*ribs:
*1 bethany blues - peppers
2 the bbq guru
3 3 eyz bbq
4 smokinswine
5 cool smoke
6 florida skin n bones
7 smokey t's pit crew
8 lo-n-slo
9 diamond state smokers
10 ique 
*pork:
*1 smokin triggers
2 pa midnite smoker
3 guts smokehouse
4 cool smoke
5 florida skin n bones
6 henri's hotts" bbq"
7 smokey t's pit crew
8 jack's down home bbq
9 rocklands barbecue
10 bethany blues - peppers *brisket:*
1 who are those guys
2 smokin triggers
3 pa midnite smoker
4 fat angel bbq
5 guts smokehouse
6 cool smoke
7 3 eyz bbq
8 smokin guns ii
9 ique
10 buttrub.com

Here's a few shots of the competitors areas:


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 22, 2007)

Were you able to pick up some tips?  When I went to the Jersey Championship last year there were a lot of "vendors" selling their product.  Most places offered a 3 rib section of you wanted to go around just sampling.  It was cool that you got to walk around the competitor tents and watch them plating and all that.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 22, 2007)

I didn't really talk too much to any of them and unfrotunately, no samples... they were way busy getting ready to plate and I didn't want to get in the way. Timing is everything, and I timed it poorly. I did get some good ideas however...

We had lunch in the food vendor area... pretty disappointing IMHO. My wife patted me on the back and said my Q was much better...


----------

